# Nach 3 Jahren Pause: Gentoo im Produktiveinsatz

## Kitagawa

Ahoi,

über 3 Jahre ist es jetzt her, als ich zuletzt mit Gentoo gearbeitet habe. In der Zwischenzeit war ich Desktopmäßig leider an Windows gebunden und habe Linux nur auf meinen Servern am laufen gehabt.

Jetzt möchte bzw. kann ich endlich auch im Desktopbereich wieder einsteigen und hätte dazu eine kleine Frage  :Smile: 

Wie zuverlässig war Gentoo die letzten Monate/Jahre so im Desktopbereich? Wie oft war irgendetwas Broken und musste "umständlich" gefixt werden? Oder waren es - wenn überhaupt- nur geringfügige Probleme?

Oder würdest ihr aktuell lieber eine andere Distribution empfehlen?

Es geht hier nicht um fehlendes Fachwissen, sondern alleine darum, wie zuverlässig Gentoo im Moment ist und ob er es auch im "Produktiveinsatz" empfehlen würdet. 1-2 Problemchen wären mir egal, solange ich nicht alle paar Tage etwas fixen muss, damit Portage seinen Dienst tut  :Smile: 

Danke

----------

## avx

Für mich 100% zuverlässig auf ~amd64, leider gibt's derzeit aber teils massiv Verzögerungen, was Versionsbumping angeht. Ich nutze allerdings keines der großen DEs und deren Apps, kann gut sein, dass es da nicht so rosig ist.

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze seit inzwischen knapp 3,5 Jahren Gentoo Testing (privat) und openSUSE (Dienst-Notebook) parallel - mit Gentoo hatte ich in dieser Zeit weniger Ärger als mit openSUSE. Wenn man openSUSE also als reif für den Produktiveinsatz ansieht, ist es Gentoo auch.  :Wink: 

 *avx wrote:*   

> leider gibt's derzeit aber teils massiv Verzögerungen, was Versionsbumping angeht.

 

Zum einen gibt's für die, immer bleeding edge fahren möchten, den Testing Zweig und diverse Overlays, zum anderen denke ich, dass das gerade für ein Produktivsystem relativ egal ist.

----------

## Randy Andy

Aloah Kitagawa.

Auch ich "arbeite" seit 3 Jahren u.a. auf dem ~amd64 Zweig, den ich seither einmal installiert hatte, und seitdem nahezu täglich aktualisiere. Die Kiste habe ich seither kein einziges mal neu installieren müssen, obwohl ich darauf mit KDE-3.5 begonnen hatte, dann auf KDE 4 migriert hatte (teilweise beides paralell), dann mal auf gnome geschwenkt bin, und schließlich wieder zu KDE-4 zurückgekehrt bin.

Mach das mal so komfortabel mit irgendeiner anderen Distro:lol:

Etliche meiner Binären-Distro-Kollegen die mich wegen meines ständigen kompilierens belächeln, haben in der selben Zeit schon einige male neu installiert, oder sic öfters darüber beschwert dass nach 'nem Update wieder mal was nicht mehr funktionierte, was vorher noch prima lief...

Aber wie immer steigt das Risiko sich Probleme einzuhandeln mit wachsendem Spieltrieb (bleeding edge). Aber für sowas gibt's ja Backups oder paralell installierte Test-system zum spielen...  :Wink: 

Wenn du also keine Probleme haben möchtest gilt nachdem einmal alles zufriedenstellend läuft: 

"Never touch a running system" (Das gilt für die binären Distros aber umso mehr, könnte ich jetzt mit zig Beispielen von Kollegen die Suse, Sidux, Debian, und Ubuntu nutzen belegen, aber dann wird der thread zu lang).

Wenn also fehlendes Fachwissen nicht dein Problem ist, dann gibt es natürlich keine Alternative zu Gentoo, denn du hast ja stets die Wahl und bist nicht davon abhängig was Distributoren glauben das Beste für dich zu sein  :Wink: 

Welcome back to Gentoo!

Andy.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei Testing kann es immer zu kleineren Problemen kommen. Kann, kommt es aber eigentlich nicht. Bei Stable solltest du eigentlich nie Probleme haben, dafür ist es nicht so aktuell, kommt drauf an, was du brauchst.

Aber der größte Vorteil: Durch die rollenden Updates kommt es nicht alle 6 Monate zu etwas Neuen, was oft noch nicht ausgereift ist, aber wegen des lange vorher festgelegten Releasetermins reingeprügelt werden muss. Ubuntu hat da im letzten Jahr zwei absolute Meisterwerke abgeliefert. Suse hat ja auch ähnliches abgeliefert, als Novell sich da eingemischt hat, habe mich aber schon lange nicht mehr für interessiert.

Für mich gibt es nichts, was mich von Gentoo wegbringt. Aber wenn du in einem anderen Forum fragst, dann wird man dir da das genaue Gegenteilig sagen, grins....  Das Einzige, was ich noch verwenden würde, ist Arch.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich hab das so gelöst, dass ich ne zweite root-Partition drauf habe. 

Also parallel ein zweites System. Wenn das System stabil gelaufen ist für 2 Wochen, gleiche ich die zweite Partition mit rsync ab.

Sollte mal was schiefgehen, kann ich vom stabilen Stand booten und bei Gelegenheit das andere fixen.

Aber in letzter Zeit ist eigentlich stabil. Achso, ich verwende gnome.

Und für mein virt. Windows ne Virtualbox, da der VMware Server nicht mehr tragbar war.

----------

## disi

Im Desktopbereich faellt mir eher Xorg und AMD ein. Ich habe eine Radeon rv740 und dafuer x11 overlay. So weit laeuft das bei mir ohne Probleme, ich hatte nicht einen Glitch und 3D gibt es sowieso noch nicht richtig fuer den Chip wenn man die open-source Treiber benutzt.

Ausserdem kann man xorg-server-1.8 nun ohne hal bauen.

Der Firefox-3.6 und Sqlite scheint auch geloest, das war so vor 1 Monat.

Du hast dir einen guten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht, denn im Moment scheint es nichts Besonderes zu geben. Die Dinge oben beziehen sich natuerlich auf Unstable. Was ich eben an Gentoo gut finde ist, das man nicht 6 Monate warten muss bis der neue xorg-server etc. in der Distro ist und dann nichts mehr funktioniert. Man bekommt die neuen Versionen und Probleme nach und nach  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kurz und fix, da wenig Zeit:

Wenn du ein System hast das die ganze Zeit laufen soll, dann fahre nur stable und schaue vor dem Update welche Pakete dies sind, warte 3-5 und beobachte ob dazu etwas im Forum steht. Wenn nicht kannst du das ohne Probleme fahren.

Oder den Tipp mit den zwei Root-Partitionen folgen. Ich mache das im Prinzip auch aber mit verschiedenen Partitionen.

Es gab mal unglückliche Momente in denen ich dringend etwas Drucken musste und für Stunden nicht drücken konnte weil ein revdep-rebuild noch nicht fertig war. Aber das war eher unglücklich weil ich ein Cups-Update auf allen System gleichzeitig an stieß.

Gentoo ist für mich immer noch das System mit dem man fast immer Arbeiten kann beziehungsweise es aus sich heraus schnell fixen. Aber ich bin unheimlich genügsam seit dem ich von einigen Wochen Windows Vista neu installiert habe und ganze 17 Stunden brauchte um die Updates zu beziehen und installieren, bis das System in einem fertigen und sicheren Zustand war.

An Erfahrung? Auf diesen drei Systemen sind mir 3 Festplatten und 2 Grafikkarten kaputt gegangen, zwei Systeme sind von x86 auf x86_64 gewechselt und alles in allem gab es keine größeren Probleme oder Datenverluste. Benutze meistens immer noch Gnome, manch mal aber auch KDE4. Habe beides installiert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Privater Desktop: Seit einem Jahr (seit Anschaffung) Gentoo-amd64, überwiegend stable, keine Probleme

Dienst-Desktop  : Seit eineinhalb Jahren Gentoo-x86, überwiegend stable, keine Probleme

Dienst-Laptop    : Seit eineinhalb Jahren gentoo-amd64, überwiegend unstable, (fast (*)) keine Probleme.

(*) Außer mit dem Intel-Graphikchipsatz, da gabs ne Menge Berg-unt-Tal-Fahrten bis diesen Januar. Aber das lag an Intel, nicht an Gentoo.

DEs: Anfangs KDE-3.5, dann KDE-3.5 + Compiz-Fusion, jetzt KDE-4.4.2.

Achja: Ich brauchte auf keiner Kiste jemals alles neu installieren. Und das obwohl ich von ext3/Reiser3 über Reiser4 auf ext4 gewechselt bin. Es lebe die Erfindung der externen Festplatten!  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

@ChrisJumper

Was du beschreibst, hat aber nichts mit stable oder testing oder sonstigem zu tun, auch wenn du mit einem Update Wochen wartest, irgendwann musst du es mal tun und revdep-rebuild kann dir keiner ersparen.

Das Einzige, was da hilft ist Redunanz. Ich habe bei mir Gentoo/Gnome, Gentoo/KDE und Windows7 drauf. Des weiteren steckt ein USB-Stick mit einer RettungsCD im Rechner, falls mal Grub die Grätsche macht. Wenn da was ausfällt, egal aus welchem Grund, dann starte ich halt ein anderes System. Und bevor das, an dem ich gerade was getan habe, nicht absolut rund läuft, fasse ich kein anderes an.

Genauso wie RAID kein Backup ersetzt, ist stable kein Garant dafür, dass das System nicht ausfällt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist geringer. Sowohl bei RAID als auch bei stable. Aber das ist auch eine Gefahr. Weil viele dann denken, ich hab ja ..., mir kann nichts passieren.

Die Variante mit den zwei Systemen, wo eins auf das andere kopiert wird, wenn es einige Zeit ohne Probleme läuft, die ist gut. Ich hab halt zwei, weil ich lange Zeit Gnome genutzt habe, aber auch mal KDE ausprobieren wollte. Mit der Lösung fühle ich mich auch ziemlich sicher. Und einmal im Monat mache ich ein komplettes Backup von allem. Unabhängig von aktuellen Daten.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @ChrisJumper
> 
> Was du beschreibst, hat aber nichts mit stable oder testing oder sonstigem zu tun, auch wenn du mit einem Update Wochen wartest, irgendwann musst du es mal tun und revdep-rebuild kann dir keiner ersparen.

 

wenn das so probleme breitet empfehle ich die neueste portage 2.2 version (achtung: immernoch RC! deswegen hard masked). das hat nette features wie "sets" und "preserved-rebuild". damit lassen sich wenigstens die Unannehmlichkeiten, dass das system (teils) broken ist (was sich erst mit einem rebdep-rebuild wieder beheben lässt), umgehen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst du mir erklären, wie das mit dem "preserved-rebuild" funktioniert? Ich habe es mal kurz angetestet, aber das ging irgendwie nicht. Au0erdem hat mir portage 2.2 beim Installieren gesagt, ich solle ein emerge -e world machen. Und dann habe ich noch irgendwo gelesen, dass das noch gar nicht funktioniert....

Habs dann erst mal schnell wieder runter geschmissen, bevor mir da was verreckt.

----------

## astaecker

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kannst du mir erklären, wie das mit dem "preserved-rebuild" funktioniert?

 

Siehe Tobi's Blog.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Außerdem hat mir portage 2.2 beim Installieren gesagt, ich solle ein emerge -e world machen.

 

Ich vermute, das ist noch wegen der Generierung der /var/db/cat/pkg-ver/repository Einträge oder der ganz aktuellen /var/db/cat/pkg-ver/BUILDTIME. Vielleicht kennt inzwischen aber sogar portage-2.1.8.3 diese Files? (Ich fahre seit vielen Monaten portage-2.2, weiß also nicht, was sich im "stabilen" Pfad von portage getan hat). Mit 

```
eix-test-obsolete [no-]repository
```

bzw. 

```
eix-test-obsolete [no-]buildtime
```

 kannst Du Dir die Pakete anzeigen lassen, die diese Einträge [nicht] haben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Meine Pakete haben alle buildtime und repository. Aber trotzdem bekomme ich es nicht hin. Als Beispiel, habe mir acroread installiert und das brauchte noch xulrummer-bin. Hab dann acroread gelöscht und ein emerge --depclean gemacht. Dies löschte nichts, mit der Meldung, xulrunner-bin würde noch von flash gebraucht, was aber nicht stimmt.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich durch kein revdep-rebuild, emerge @preserved-rebuild usw. portage dazu bewegen können, diese xulrunner-bin zu löschen. In den elogs steht immer noch, ich solle ein emerge -e world machen, wenn ich alle Funktionen nutzen will.

Bin dann erst mal wieder auf Portage 2.1.8.3 gegangen, um xulrunner-bin loszuwerden. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal testen, ob da ein emerge -e world etwas dran ändert. Oder ich mache irgendeinen Fehler.

----------

